# Trolling motor battery for small jon boat



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Just picked up a 40lb thrust MinnKota for my 8' jon boat. Now I need to get a battery. Would like to get one that packs a punch for its size. 
Is there a battery out there that will let me troll for about 4+ hours and not weigh 100lbs? (Need to keep the weight down.)


No Optimas by the way. I'm sure some have had good experience with them, but I have two sitting in the garage that won't charge, conveniently 6-10 months after their short warranty.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

No expert, but believe for standard lead/acid cell batts, the weight is pretty much a direct correlation to reserve power? If cost is a big factor, try the Interstate store in Milton off Avalon. You can get 2nds and blems for like $40. Warrantee is not as long, but I've had 3 over the years, w/o a problem.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gp27 or Bigger and you want a Deep Cycle....Not a dual purpose.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mobility scooter battery.*

I used a mobility scooter battery for about 3 years. People who are on Medicare (or whatever it is called these days) replace their battery yearly (I thnk) I've bought year old batteries for $10 several times for other projects.

As I recall, these batteries are 30-40amps and weigh atound 25#. I regularly trolled 4 hours on mine.

Advertise in the "Wanted" section of Craigslist. Or search for "mobility battery"


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

40 lb thrust won't need much juice. Get a giant deep cycle and it will run that 40 all week...ON HIGH!!!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

If you're looking for an Interstate the SM27 is a good one and Harbor View Marine has the best price around unless you can find a blem at the Interstate dealer in Milton.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's a troller you'll use from the back, just run longer cables and store your battery up front....vice versa if you trollerfrom the front. Like they said about the Interstate battery place in Milton....Although I bought my deep cycle from Wallyworld fer 100


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with Jason. Run the longer cables and keep the battery up front for balance if trolling from the back or vise versa. Bought my Everstart deep cycles 29 series for $108 w/core charge & 2 year warranty. Thats hard to beat at Wally World. Oh, for something that small, you could get away with even a 27c but weight & price difference isn't noticeable.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Jason said:


> If it's a troller you'll use from the back, just run longer cables and store your battery up front....vice versa if you trollerfrom the front. Like they said about the Interstate battery place in Milton....Although I bought my deep cycle from Wallyworld fer 100


That's my plan. I've tried it the other way and ended up looking like Chris Farley in TommyBoy. 


So it seems people are happy with their Walmart batteries, so maybe I'll just grab one from there. What's the warranty on those?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> That's my plan. I've tried it the other way and ended up looking like Chris Farley in TommyBoy.
> 
> 
> So it seems people are happy with their Walmart batteries, so maybe I'll just grab one from there. What's the warranty on those?


Josh, I have a 24 volt system and bought 2 from Wallyworld. Each one was like 119 before core charge. I used the crap outta my boat this past gator season running a Q beam and my troller ALOT, and them batteries did great. I would put them on charge the following day and rarely used at the most 40% of their charge... Not sure on their warranty, but I always keep the receipt in my dry box w/ all my boat stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Plus one on the wally world battery everstart. I just replaced one of mine, the sticker said it was an '08 battery.... I think they have a 3 year free replacement on the MAX series. I have those in all my vehicles. 

Looking at my receipt I paid 92.10 for a group 29 deep cycle on 3/25/14 at the milton store.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Drifter, your price is a real deal. Mine were $108 w/core (no trade in) & two year warranty at the Fairhope, AL site.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Ended up picking up the 24 Maxx. I almost grabbed the 27, but they didn't have the MAXX series in the 27, which supposedly has more charging cycle life. They had the 29MAXX, but I thought it might be too big. After putting the 24 in the boat, I probably should of gone with the 29. There was plenty of room left for the 29. 

What type of run times with the 24 vs 29 be?


----------

